# ¡¡¡¡¡5000 congrats Araceli!!!!!



## Philippa

Thank you for all your hard work and lots (I wonder how many?!  ) of congratulations.
Un abrazo
Philippa


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Felicidades y gracias Araceli!

 Siempre estás aquí, otorgando ayuda a todos...

No puedo imaginar estos foros sin tu benévola y valiosa presencia.

Un fuerte abrazo,
Cuchu

​


----------



## VenusEnvy

*Araceli: Gracias por tu apoyo y bondad en el foro. Eres un sol!  Sigue asi, chica!   Felicidades!*


----------



## elroy

*FELICIDADES! *​


----------



## Agnès E.

Chère Araceli, je ne vais pas faire l'erreur de vous envoyer mille sabords, je vais plutôt vous envoyer cinq mille bravos !


----------



## Mei

*MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Mei


----------



## Laia

*Felicidades!*

Laia


----------



## Fernando

Muchísimas gracias, Araceli. Que Dios te lo pague... porque lo que voy a ser yo...


----------



## lauranazario

Cinco mil felicidades a una excelence compañera de labores, una valiosa fuente de ayuda para nuestra comunidad y una Forera muy amable y dada a aportar sus conocimientos.  
¡Qué genial "triple combinación"! 

Un abrazo,
Laura N.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*Muchas gracias, Araceli,*
*por 5000 momentos de iluminación,*
*cariño y respeto a cada uno*
*de los foreros. Siempre ayudándonos*
*y guiándonos con tu sabiduría*
*Tigger*​


----------



## Outsider

_Muchas felicidades, Araceli.  ​_


----------



## diegodbs

Muchas felicidades, Araceli.


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡ Felisiteishons por los 5000, Araceli!!*


----------



## ILT

Araceli, ¡¡¡me perdí tu fiesta de postcumpleaños!!!

Pero seis mil felicidades, gracias por toda tu colaboración.


----------



## DDT

*Brava!!!​*
¡¡¡Mil gracias!!!

DDT


----------



## belén

Muchas felicidades querida Araceli, eres un solete

Belén


----------



## fenixpollo

*¡Feliz postiversario, Araceli! *


----------



## Alundra

UYSSS... SE ME PASÓ!!!   

¡¡¡¡ENHORABUENA!!!!!  

Alundra.


----------



## araceli

*!MUCHAS GRACIAS A TODOS!*


----------



## Vanda

Vizinha, 
onde é que eu estava que perdi esta?!!!!!!!!
Obrigada pela ajuda que sempre nos dá!​


----------



## Eugin

*Muchas gracias a VOS por estar siempre atenta a las dudas de los demás y por esmerarte en dar respuestas de calidad!!!*

*Sos realmente una ayuda indispensable en estos foros!!*

*GRANDE ARA!!!* 

Muchos saludetes!! ​


----------



## Sparrow22

*NUNCA ES TARDE PARA FELICITAR A UNA GRAN COLABORADORA !!!!!!*


*FELICITACIONES COMPATRIOTA !!!!!!*

*SEGUI AYUDANDONOS SIEMPRE !!!!!   *


----------



## araceli

*Gracias, chicas.*


----------

